# Well This Should Start Some Discussion....



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well my DW has decided that she _REALLY_ wants to go to Gettysburg. Not sure of the dates but we will probably take a weeks vacation, leave on a Friday evening and leave on the following Saturday.

She's not a big fan of long trips with out a stop so we will probably stop in northern Connecticut on the way down Friday night and Southern Connecticut on the way up on Saturday afternoon.

So you PA Outback, Dog and Trailer people....

Hell froze over....

Well, then again it is the year of the Zombie Apocolypse...

If I don't get PA in now.. well I might not have a chance....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
_*Wait a minute!*_ 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
WHAT IF the Zombies are in PA!!.......


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

egregg57 said:


> .
> WHAT IF the Zombies are in PA!!.......


They'll be joined by one more?...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CdnOutback said:


> .
> WHAT IF the Zombies are in PA!!.......


They'll be joined by one more?...








[/quote]

Hmmmm.... uuuurrrrrrggghhhaaaahhhh.....Maybe










Looks like this is going to be a last week in April thing for us!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

We will most likely make this happen so we can spend some time with one of our favorite New Hampshirians and family.

Jim


----------

